# 2019 Ibis Migration in MENDOCINO - old fart fun time!



## RooHarris (May 11, 2011)

Did you know the Woodlands is rated as one of the best mountain bike destinations in the country?!! And the best way to experience our more than 150 miles of trails is with the one and only IBIS MIGRATION, happening
AUGUST 15-18, 2019

The Ibis Migration Mendocino is all about the riding. And the food. And the camaraderie. 
You'll experience glorious loamy singletrack riding deep in the redwood forest of Mendocino.

Here's what you'll get:

Three days of guided riding on the redwood magic carpet
Lovingly prepared breakfasts, lunches, dinners, snacks and beer and wine (you won't get hungry)
Real good beverages, we mean really good!
Full access to the 2019 Ibis demo fleet, including some top secret stuff we can't talk about yet
Three nights of accommodation in 100 year old cabins built of redwood
Ibis Migration T-shirt (kind of like what you see above, only different. It's going to be all new this year)
Insulated stainless beverage container by Klean Kanteen, featuring Chris McNally's art
Stimulating campfire conversation and shared stories (some of which are true)
Women's skills clinics 
Everyone skills clinics
Yoga sessions with a real yoga instructor
Professional photographer (or two or three) will be in the house (and on the trail) to document your incredible style!
Entertainment at night (we'll tell you about this as the dates get closer)
Non riders welcome 
Kids welcome

Go here for specific details:

https://www.ibiscycles.com/buytry/ibis_migrations/ibis_migration_6_mendocino/

Past year's migration 2018:
https://www.ibiscycles.com/buytry/migration_reports/ibis_migration_5_report_mendocino/

Here are Brian Lopes w/ Brian Astell


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Sounds good. What's a Mendocino?


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

A lot of this sounds antithetical to old farts.

100 year old cabins built of redwood. That's sounds like what I grew up it before indoor plumbing, electricity and wifi. You got anything newer?
Insulated stainless beverage container. A thermos?
Simulated campfire conversation. The wife and me got one of those electric inserts for the fireplace.
Women's skills clinics. Count me in. I def need more skills dealing with women.
Everyone skills clinics. Too kinky for me. 
Yoga sessions with a real yoga instructor. At my age, I insist on faux yoga. 
Professional photographer (or two or three). Do you have to pay extra to get all the negatives?
Entertainment at night. OK, as long as it's over by 7:00 PM
Kids welcome. That's a deal killer right there.


----------



## trysixty (Jun 21, 2016)

Old farts like paying $700 too for all this lavish pampering.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Shucks.


----------



## tahoescott3 (Sep 17, 2012)

If I was visiting Mendocino and wasn’t involved with the Ibis Migration, where might I ride to avoid crowds? Or is this a low key event that won’t have much impact on the trails? Staying in a cabin off 409 and thinking of riding Friday and/or Saturday. Thank you in advance.


----------



## RooHarris (May 11, 2011)

tahoescott3 said:


> If I was visiting Mendocino and wasn't involved with the Ibis Migration, where might I ride to avoid crowds? Or is this a low key event that won't have much impact on the trails? Staying in a cabin off 409 and thinking of riding Friday and/or Saturday. Thank you in advance.


I think the Scales area would be the least ridden area. Although, there will be 100+ people in the woods throughout 120 miles of trails at any given time you should not ever feel like your rides will be impacted. The Woodlands is the focal area. I would not climb Boiler, Manly, or Big Tree. Stick to the normal up hill and downhill trails. You'll be fine!


----------



## RooHarris (May 11, 2011)

_Ibis Migrations are site-specific celebrations of our mountain biking community and an ideal first taste of the "secret sauce" that makes Ibis what it is. Expect fine food in excellent locations, camaraderie with fellow Ibisians and thrilling group rides on the best trails around. Come and join the family.
Chuck Ibis_

The Migration has come and gone. Scot certainly out did himself again this year. His attention to detail is only surpassed by the engineers who design these great bikes. He is a master host extraordinaire!

I spent two days of the three guiding all day rides with repeat riders from year's past. They joined me for 65 miles and 7000 feet of "roll" playing throughout the JDSF.

Can't wait for next year's event. Put it on your calendar and generally held the end of the second week of August. The food, beer, wine and spirits selection was the best of any Biking event I have ever attended. Plus, you get to demo all of their great bikes. People came from as far as New Zealand and India. I rode with one very fast rider from Denmark.

If you're on the fence, commit early as this event sold out in two weeks.
In the meantime, Life is good!


----------

